# Gravely Attachments



## JRW321

Hello I own an old model L gravely and have several attachments for it. My question concerns what attachments if any can be used on the 4 wheeled gravely tractor's I am looking at buying an 812 I think there is a front mount Kit and I believe you would use the snow-blower drive shaft to run it but I am unsure any info will be appreciate.


----------



## Handiman

All I have is Walkbehinds ,but have seen many pictures that look like 2 wheel attachments. Not sure.

Ted


----------



## Richard-tx

If the front drive kit is there, then all of the 2 wheel attachments will work. 

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## Richard-tx

Here are the parts diagrams of everything needed for a 4 wheel tractor.


----------



## Handiman

Thats what I have seen. Better find a rider set up with the kit on it. Looks like a expensive add-on$$$$

Ted


----------



## Richard-tx

Typically a complete front drive usually sells for about $300 used.


----------



## Handiman

THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS!!!!!_
That equals 4 to 6 good running Walkbehinds around here, brush hogs, sulkys, attachments delivered! LOL

Ted:furious:


----------



## Richard-tx

A good 2 wheel tractor goes for considerably more around my neck of the woods. An average 5660 or 5665 goes for $300 - $800 depending on condition. I won't have anything earlier than a 5000 series and it has to be a 12 hp.

There are some advantages to the front PTO setup on a 4 wheel tractor and some disadvantages. One advantage to plowing is that the tractor does not move when hitting an obstacle like the two wheel tractor can do. The other advantage is dirt does not end up in the shoes. It is the only way to put a snow blower on a 4 wheel tractor. 

One disadvantage is that cultivating is pointless as the track of the 4 wheel tractor is too wide. 

The best of both worlds is to get a 12 hp two wheel tractor for gardening and a 4 wheel tractor for lawn care and snow removal.


----------

